# dscardworld.com - trustworthy?



## Teffy (Jul 18, 2012)

I emailed them last Thursday to ask if they could pre-update a flashcard for me as I don't have the means to do it at home. Their website says "*Full and quick e-mail support* by U.S. based experts", then the following day (Friday) placed an order without a response, leaving a note that I needed it updated prior to shipping. I expected the order would be shipped either that day or Monday, as their website states. I recieved my "Payment Recieved" email, and an order confirmation, but STILL have not had my order status changed from "Pending", nor have I recieved any response to either request I sent them. I was also immediately charged for my purchase, rather than "when it ships" as stated on their website. Should I be worried?

EDIT: It appears the item in question is now backordered, but I did not recieve a backorder notice. Wonderful. And there's no cancellation option on the order page, either.


----------



## Julian89 (Jul 24, 2012)

Same here, i ordered my card on Sunday (2 days ago) and it's still on pending, They supposedly have a next day dispatch and 1-3 day shipping. :/ , im am starting to get worried.


----------



## Roshid2500 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also happened to me I ordered on thuresday and it's now monday saying that the order is still pending


----------



## missxsilentxhill (Jul 31, 2012)

Has anyone recieved their cards yet? Updates would be nice. If you aren't getting your stuff, you should be sure and update so other people do not fall victim to a site that may be scamming peeps. I've looked into dscardworld a lot lately, trying to figure out if they are legit, yet no one ever updates their questions after saying they have bought a card from them to say if everything was okey dokey. I ordered from them Saturday (7-28-12) and my order changed from 'pending' to 'dispatched' today and I got an order shipped e-mail that included a tracking number. I'll happily update if my item actually moves as it is still saying on the USPS track and confirm that 'Electronic Shipping Info Received'. That doesn't actually mean it is shipped, just that the seller has at least purchased the shipping for the item. It might not even be in the mail yet, but we'll see. I expect the tracking information will update tomorrow if it indeed was slipped in the mail today.

For now, I'd be wary of dscardworld.com simply because most of the positive recommendations for the site seem to always come from the same person or same couple of people. Even on yahoo answers and other sites where people ask for a site where they might buy a R4 or similar card. The same couple of people always seem to be promoting the site as if they are customers, when the sense I get from their posts and answers is that they are actually involved with the site somehow. That makes me suspicious. If I get my card and it's all fine and dandy, I will gladly change my opinion and write some of those glowing recommendations myself.

Anyway, and yes, I realize I just signed up today, but I've been reading various posts around the site for a while and I just want to get this dscardworld business cleared up for both myself and others who may be considering them. If anyone has actually bought something from them and received it, I'd like to know. Also, if you got the card, was it a fake? The only reason I used them was because I saw them on the resellers tab for North American based resellers on the actual Acekard site. I have no idea if that is outdated or how easy it is to get on there as a reseller. Whether they check it out or not, I don't know. There seems to be a lot of online stores on there for different countries, which makes me wonder.

EDIT: Well, my card should arrive today. With the tracking number dscardworld provided, I've been able to track its location and it's out for delivery as I type this. When it arrives, I'll update again once I find out if it is a fake or legit card. But I'd like to say beforehand than dscardworld.com did answer my email when I had a question and they did ship my order pretty fast with that very handy tracking number. So far, my dealings with them have been quite good.

EDIT #2: I got my Acekard 2i and it seems legit, though I haven't checked the number under the metallic sticker on the back yet. It works and I have it up and running on my DSi now. My DSi had an earlier update, so I didn't have to update the card so it would work with the newest update, but I plan to as I'd like to be able to browse the DSi store and whatnot and it does not let me unless I download the latest updates.

But anyway, the good news is dscardworld does seem to be a good seller and they do have pretty good customer service, just like they advertise on the site. I got what is apparently a legit Acekard 2i that works like a charm. So anyone worrying that they may be getting ripped off, just be patient and hopefully you'll find this post and see that other people have used the seller and had a pleasant experience with them. Cheers!


----------



## Suri (Aug 9, 2012)

I read a lot about the whole R4 buying thing a few days prior to my order. I heard about a lot of stores being possible scams and whatnot (shipping all the way from Hong Kong, etc etc). So I dug a little to find a US-based R4 seller. After a few clicks on Google I ended up on DSCardWorld.com. I browsed their merchandise and was satisfied with the prices. They were US-Based, too. And Next Day Dispatch? And a few people even recommended that I order from them, and a few reviews said their overall experience was decent. After all that, I was sold. US-Based R4 seller, "seemingly legit," Next day dispatch. Doesn't get any better.So....

I placed an order for a R4 SDHC (No MicroSD included) from DSCardWorld.com on Sunday. And thought it'd be shipped on Monday. It still said Pending on Monday so I sent them an email. Throughout the day I checked back to see if it was shipped. Tuesday came and I got a reply from a man named Dave M, that my order would be "processed today" as I placed the order on a Sunday and that they don't process weekend orders. So I'm all, "Okay no problem. It'll ship tomorrow (Wednesday). I check back a few times and my order is still pending. Now we come to today (Wednesday, August 8) and it still says "Pending." My bank has cleared the payment to DSCardWorld, which was to ULC London or something (could someone confirm that that's where their payment went on their bank statement. No numbers or anything, just a simple yes or no.?), and I've sent another email concerning my order. So far, that's been experience with DSCardWorld.com.

I'm only slightly disappointed that it's taking longer than 'guaranteed' for them to ship my order (or at least get it out of Pending and into something a bit more positive), but the fact that I did receive an email from one of their employees did reassure me just a tiny bit. Now I'm waiting as patiently as I can. And with the previous knowledge I know about the R4 buying/selling business...I'm rather worrisome. But missxsilentxhill, your post is very reassuring.  Thank you for a tiny bit of rekindled hope.

I'll update as things change...

[UPDATE] 8/9/2012 - 1:50AM. My order was shipped and I received an email about it being ordered. There's a number beside my order status, and I don't really know what it's for. I sent an email inquiring on what it is.


----------

